# Circle K Strings has now added 7, 8, and 9 string sets to their site!



## MF_Kitten (Jan 9, 2013)

Circle K Strings - Welcome - Circle K Strings

Finally, someone offering sensible sets for 7-8-9 string guitarists! The 8 string sets look really good too, and they all go from really light to REALLY heavy sets! They also cover different tastes in tension balance!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2013)

Annnd theres a sale on atm!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 9, 2013)

So yeah, basically BUY DAT SHIT!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2013)

Dammit, I JUST bought me some GHS stings.


----------



## Phrygian (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/223767-circle-k-now-has-7-8-9-string-sets.html


They have some weird gauges though, not a single recognisable set haha! I'll have to send of an e-mail in their direction, their prices are not that bad and they do get a lot of praise around here.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 9, 2013)

They'll also have shirts and hoodies up soon.


----------



## FireInside (Jan 9, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> They'll also have shirts and hoodies up soon.


 
I would totally rock one of those!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 9, 2013)

holy shit, that .008-.082 8-string set is literally the exact kind of gauges I've always hoped for in a set

I knew Circle K were good, but wow


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I was just looking for 7 string sets a few days ago, and they didn't have any up yet.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 9, 2013)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> holy shit, that .008-.082 8-string set is literally the exact kind of gauges I've always hoped for in a set
> 
> I knew Circle K were good, but wow



Where are you seeing that? I can only find 8-92.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 9, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Where are you seeing that? I can only find 8-92.



I think that was a 9 string set that he was looking at?


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 9, 2013)

Could be that I'm on a mobile browser. I can't find the main page,
So I just typed in "8 string" and a list came up.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 9, 2013)

Phrygian said:


> They have some weird gauges though, not a single recognisable set haha! I'll have to send of an e-mail in their direction, their prices are not that bad and they do get a lot of praise around here.



Yeah they look really odd to me. Not sure what ones to try.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 9, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> Yeah they look really odd to me. Not sure what ones to try.



Many of their gauges are "one higher" than what most companies make. a .86 instead of a ,85, .53 instead of .52, etc. 

The gauges look odd, but that's why i love Circle K Strings: Their sets are made to be used! The gauges in each set is chosen to have balanced tension. They also offer different set types based on the balanced ones too, where you can get light or medium top string sets as well. This way, you can have really nice and tight low strings while retaining the looser normal feel on the high strings.


----------



## Rook (Jan 9, 2013)

Said this in the other thread but I'll say it here as well. No drop tune sets, so I'm still buying a 6+1 or 7+1 set


----------



## MikeK (Jan 9, 2013)

9-76 is fucking perfect for my 27" 8 string Ibby. I have an 80 on now and its just too much and kills tone.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 9, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Many of their gauges are "one higher" than what most companies make. a .86 instead of a ,85, .53 instead of .52, etc.
> 
> The gauges look odd, but that's why i love Circle K Strings: Their sets are made to be used! The gauges in each set is chosen to have balanced tension. They also offer different set types based on the balanced ones too, where you can get light or medium top string sets as well. This way, you can have really nice and tight low strings while retaining the looser normal feel on the high strings.



 The sets are perfectly constructed - The math behind D'addarios, Ernie Balls etc really makes little sense

There is a new updated unit weight chart too, for anyone who had sets made out might want to check how some strings have changed
http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/UnitWeightChart130105.pdf

And a tension chart with all string categories, with 25.5 and 34 in one.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 9, 2013)

^^

Where you seeing the guitar tension chart?


----------



## Winspear (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought I pasted it haha oops
http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart130105.pdf

Both charts are accessible from the links at the very bottom of the page. The link on the Gauges and Tension webpage is still going to the old 2011 chart.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 9, 2013)

They would release these now, on sale at that, when I just order some strings from the yesterday before they announced these were becoming available.


----------



## Anthonok (Jan 9, 2013)

Bah! Pay day is NEXT week!


----------



## Philligan (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice! I'll be trying some 8 string sets from them soon  I built a set with a 6 pack and two singles and liked the strings, so this is good news.

EDIT: @Rook, took a better look and noticed that, too. Probably still better than what I'm using right now, but for drop E it looks like a 7+1 set is my best bet.


----------



## mustache79 (Jan 9, 2013)

.079 .059 .043 .033 .024 .017p .013p .009p Looks great for a 28.625" scale tuned standard.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jan 9, 2013)

I LOOOOVE CIRCLE K! WOOT! Glad to see them improving the site. Can't wait for some fucking shirts! I'm starting to let other guitarists / bassists know about them so hopefully they will try them out.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 9, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> I thought I pasted it haha oops
> http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart130105.pdf
> 
> Both charts are accessible from the links at the very bottom of the page. The link on the Gauges and Tension webpage is still going to the old 2011 chart.



I see it now... derp.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 9, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Where are you seeing that? I can only find 8-92.





MF_Kitten said:


> I think that was a 9 string set that he was looking at?




Eight String Guitar Set - .008 to .082 - Light top .082 .061 .045 .031 .022 .016p .012p .008p


----------



## Maggai (Jan 9, 2013)

Their website says the strings does not work with string thru body instruments. Is this meant in regards to basses, or guitars as well??


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 9, 2013)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Eight String Guitar Set - .008 to .082 - Light top .082 .061 .045 .031 .022 .016p .012p .008p



right, i misread the lowest gauge


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 9, 2013)

Maggai said:


> Their website says the strings does not work with string thru body instruments. Is this meant in regards to basses, or guitars as well??



The biggest strings definitely won't fit, but guitar strings up to at least .86, maybe .90, maybe even more (someone here might be able to chime in). I can get my .86 through the body of my baritone, so i KNOW that works. The through-body holes have a limit though, where they will no longer fit bigger strings.


----------



## Maggai (Jan 9, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> The biggest strings definitely won't fit, but guitar strings up to at least .86, maybe .90, maybe even more (someone here might be able to chime in). I can get my .86 through the body of my baritone, so i KNOW that works. The through-body holes have a limit though, where they will no longer fit bigger strings.



Ah, ok. Thanks. Then I'm okay. Gonna try some different sets and see what they are like.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 9, 2013)

The thru body comment is in regards to the basses, as they are tapered strings where the taper is meant to sit on the saddle. You have nothing to worry about with the guitar strings even going up to 100. It might not fit without modding, but it will work.


----------



## Maggai (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks guys! Hopefully these are the strings I've been looking for forever....


----------



## veshly (Jan 9, 2013)

drop sets plz


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 9, 2013)

veshly said:


> drop sets plz



What i do when looking for drop sets, is either A: email them and ask (they are really helpful), or B: look at the drop tune bass set that correlates to the set i want to drop tune, and get guitar strings in those gauges. If possible, of course. The strings are the same, so the gauges will translate.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 9, 2013)

^ Yup - also you can look in the tension chart and just read across - it's super easy http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart130105.pdf
So if the standard tuned set has a 61 B for example you'd want a 65 A


----------



## MikeH (Jan 9, 2013)

I will be buying that .079-.009 set Friday. Score!


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 9, 2013)

CKS have the most intelligently designed guitar sets in existence, with a choice of either equal tensions or varying gradients of light top heavy bottom.


----------



## Rook (Jan 9, 2013)

Philligan said:


> Nice! I'll be trying some 8 string sets from them soon  I built a set with a 6 pack and two singles and liked the strings, so this is good news.
> 
> EDIT: @Rook, took a better look and noticed that, too. Probably still better than what I'm using right now, but for drop E it looks like a 7+1 set is my best bet.



Yeah, I use a 10-61 set plus a 90 for that, works great, it's what I've done the last 8 months, no biggie really  before that I was doing it and wasn't even getting decent sets, I was getting some of the bigger brands' completely whacky stuff.


----------



## jobarnrd (Jan 9, 2013)

mustache79 said:


> .079 .059 .043 .033 .024 .017p .013p .009p Looks great for a 28.625" scale tuned standard.



right, standard tuned sets. I would like to see sets based on tuning intervals. namely, a "drop tuned set". intead of light top/bottom...but I can see that happening, honestly. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Winspear (Jan 9, 2013)

Why not build your own? It's incredibly easy, no more expensive, and with the new features you can save it to cart for the future  I have to do that because of fanned frets but it's little trouble.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 9, 2013)

CKS now has a blog here Skip's Tips | (and other really weird shit)


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm on a regular (non-mobile) browser and can see all the selections. OH MY GOD! It's hard to believe that it took mankind until 2013 for someone to design balanced sets with oodles of options. At first I thought there might not be the sets I use, because I'm finicky, but BOOM, there it is!


----------



## Winspear (Jan 9, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> I'm on a regular (non-mobile) browser and can see all the selections. OH MY GOD! It's hard to believe that it took mankind until 2013 for someone to design balanced sets with oodles of options. At first I thought there might not be the sets I use, because I'm finicky, but BOOM, there it is!



Truly fantastic company 
I was just browsing around and came across this in contrast:
D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL140-8 Nickel Wound, 8-String, Light Top/Heavy Bottom, 10-74
What kind of drugs were they smokin'?


----------



## Philligan (Jan 9, 2013)

Rook said:


> Yeah, I use a 10-61 set plus a 90 for that, works great, it's what I've done the last 8 months, no biggie really  before that I was doing it and wasn't even getting decent sets, I was getting some of the bigger brands' completely whacky stuff.



Nice, I'm currently waffling between more tension vs lighter strings, I'll probably try what you use, and 9-76 or so, and compare them. So many options, I'm like a kid in a candy store 

I've given up on other brands, aside from LaBella, who I haven't tried yet. I'm sick of getting dead 80s, especially at ~$5 a piece.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 9, 2013)

^ Try 20-21lb wounds and then decreasing 1lb across each plain, love it! Balanced/progressive hybrid


----------



## Philligan (Jan 9, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Try 20-21lb wounds and then decreasing 1lb across each plain, love it! Balanced/progressive hybrid



Nice, when I figure out the tension calculators I'll check it out  I've been getting into slightly heavier gauges lately (around 11s in standard on 25.5") and I'm realizing I like balanced tension, and with the 8s even a slightly heavier top end. I'm trying to see if I can hit a sweet spot where the high strings sound fat, but the low strings sound punchy and tight without being overly bassy.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 9, 2013)

Perfect! I hear all the hype and what better excuse to give them a try! I've been thinking about what set I was gonna get for my RG8


----------



## Winspear (Jan 9, 2013)

Hybrid138 said:


> Perfect! I hear all the hype and what better excuse to give them a try! I've been thinking about what set I was gonna get for my RG8



I'd recommend this for standard
Eight String Guitar Set - .010 to .079 - Balanced .079 .059 .043 .033 .024 .018p .014p .010p


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 10, 2013)

Do they have any strings for the Nickel allergic people?


----------



## Winspear (Jan 10, 2013)

Nope their only strings are the Nickel/Steel hybrid. I presume that would cause less of a reaction than just Nickelwound but what do I know haha.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 10, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Yup - also you can look in the tension chart and just read across - it's super easy  http://www.instrumento.cz/img/clanky/inf/news/conklin_kobylka.jpg
> So if the standard tuned set has a 61 B for example you'd want a 65 A



That's a hilariously wrong link. Nice instrument though!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 10, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> Do they have any strings for the Nickel allergic people?



Sounds like you should stick to D'Addario ProSteels or something instead. Most strings will contain nickel.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 10, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Sounds like you should stick to D'Addario ProSteels or something instead. Most strings will contain nickel.


 
The only problem with that is the largest guitar string I can get from them is .070 and thats just balls man. That is one of the reasons I don't really do ERGs anymore. I've tried going for a long time and then playing on nickel strings but I still get a horrible rash all over my arms and hands.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 10, 2013)

^ I expect prosteels bass is one of your only options 

Lol at my wrong link, fixed it haha


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, you can get prosteels bass strings in all the gauges you're after, man.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 10, 2013)

possumkiller...


EtherealEntity said:


> Nope their only strings are the Nickel/Steel hybrid. I presume that would cause less of a reaction than just Nickelwound but what do I know haha.


CKS hybrid strings are nickelplated outer wrap and steel inner wrap (if there is an inner wrap). Also i believe they are only 2 wrap strings up to .106, good for flexibility.
I'm waiting for steels too, as bass strings.
octave4plus.com might be able to help you.


----------



## dead_scott (Jan 13, 2013)

Does anybody know if the thick gauges are tapered on the neck side?? I mean, to fit them through the tuners.


----------



## Rook (Jan 13, 2013)

They are but about 30 odd inches up, it won't taper immediately after the nut. In order to get her I through the tuner, just cut the string a bit longer than you need then use the clippers to make a gap in the outer winding, unwind it until it goes between your nut and tuner, use the second (finer) winding underneath to get a bit of traction on the tuner and it should fit fine, tune as normal. I would say drill, but most tuners if drilled out to 95 plus will cease to exist haha


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 13, 2013)

hmm... I don't much care for their preset 9 string sets. I'm rocking .98, .86. .61 .47 .37. .26 .17 .13 and .13 guage strings. Thank Odin for custom string orders!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 13, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> hmm... I don't much care for their preset 9 string sets. I'm rocking .98, .86. .61 .47 .37. .26 .17 .13 and .13 guage strings. Thank Odin for custom string orders!



Their string sets are made to either have A: completely even tension, or B: lighter tension as you go up the strings. Of course, you can put together sets that act the way you like them to as well. I will warn you though, comparing the gauges of Circle K strings to others like D'addario or DR or Ernie Ball is not going to work very well. Having tried a whole bunch of stuff to get my low strings sounding good, i was shocked when i tried these. It's completely different. I've been trying both bass and guitar strings at everything from .56 to .85 from all the big brands, but it always sounded like utter shit, and the tension was always horrible, and they felt stiff and horrible or loose and floppy depending on the string. Circle K strings was the first to allow me to reproduce the low D on my baritone, matching the liveliness and bright snappy tone of the other strings, with totally even tension across all strings, and with a great overall snappy bright clear tone and feel regardless of gauge. The .150 i have on my bass blew me away too. bright and clear and BOLD, both in sound and feel.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 13, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Their string sets are made to either have A: completely even tension, or B: lighter tension as you go up the strings. Of course, you can put together sets that act the way you like them to as well. I will warn you though, comparing the gauges of Circle K strings to others like D'addario or DR or Ernie Ball is not going to work very well. Having tried a whole bunch of stuff to get my low strings sounding good, i was shocked when i tried these. It's completely different. I've been trying both bass and guitar strings at everything from .56 to .85 from all the big brands, but it always sounded like utter shit, and the tension was always horrible, and they felt stiff and horrible or loose and floppy depending on the string. Circle K strings was the first to allow me to reproduce the low D on my baritone, matching the liveliness and bright snappy tone of the other strings, with totally even tension across all strings, and with a great overall snappy bright clear tone and feel regardless of gauge. The .150 i have on my bass blew me away too. bright and clear and BOLD, both in sound and feel.



True dat, I love Circle K strings, No way I can go back to D'addario or Ernie Ball after these. They sound amazing and they feel really good. I like higher tension strings, and Circle Ks just feel perfect for me. I know the D'addario thicker gauge strings feel really stiff and shitty, so I was pleasantly surprised by how nice the Circle Ks felt.


----------



## EL_JEFE (Jan 13, 2013)

My bud turned me on to Circle K. This set blows away the labella sets from Rondo .... for me anyways.

Nine String Guitar Set - .009 to .102 - Medium top .102 .076 .057 .043 .031 .023 .017p .013p .009p


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 13, 2013)

EL_JEFE said:


> My bud turned me on to Circle K. This set blows away the labella sets from Rondo .... for me anyways.
> 
> Nine String Guitar Set - .009 to .102 - Medium top .102 .076 .057 .043 .031 .023 .017p .013p .009p



I do want to let everyone know that the .106 string they sell in their singles will NOT fit through the body of my Agile 930. I am using a .98 right now and other than having to drill out my tuning peg, it fits fine. I can't say anything about the .102, but I'd like to see someone try it and post back the results.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 14, 2013)

My bassist praises these bad boys


----------



## clintsal (Jan 16, 2013)

*FREE TENSION CALCULATOR*

Hey all, I'm OCD about tension (med-high on low strings, decreasing towards the higher ones), so I used Alex's old tension calculator but replaced gauges and masses with the ones from Circle K. Have a blast building your own sets! 

1. Pick how many strings your guitar has
2. Pick scale length
3. Choose pitch
4. Choose string gauge to acquire desired tension
5. Rock on

https://www.dropbox.com/s/iv68z3pbn2sw4nf/Circle K Tension Calculator.xlsx


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 16, 2013)

I dunno if this has been posted yet or not, but when Circle K's Facebook reaches 3000 friends, they'll have a 30% discount! hurry up and get people to add them xD 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## toolucy (Jan 22, 2013)

now this is what I'm talking about! Nice!


----------



## Cross (Jan 23, 2013)

hey, I talked to them about my rAn ff8. 25.5 to 28 fan. I had 51 n 74 for 7th n 8th. pretty happy but wanted a stiffer 8th. He told me to go for 86 in standard which seems crazy stiff to me as I've tested an 84 which killed tone and playability. wanted to go for 61 and 82. still he insisted his strings were more bendable. any cks users can confirm that? are they slim enough for the tuners?! 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Winspear (Jan 23, 2013)

Confirmed. 
Circle K strings are the only way to make thick strings sound good. Their flexibility (not to be confused with light tension - they are heavy tension) does amazing things. 
I doubt they will fit the tuners - most ERG players are drilling their tuners or unwinding the string. It's very easy.
An 82 or 86 (I'd probably go 82) at 28" F#, will give 18-20lbs of tension which is absolutely normal. It just sounds thick to most people because the 74 packaged in 8 string sets is ridiculously loose compared to the rest of the set.
61 and 82 will be great and probably the best tone and feel you've ever experienced.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 23, 2013)

Cross said:


> hey, I talked to them about my rAn ff8. 25.5 to 28 fan. I had 51 n 74 for 7th n 8th. pretty happy but wanted a stiffer 8th. He told me to go for 86 in standard which seems crazy stiff to me as I've tested an 84 which killed tone and playability. wanted to go for 61 and 82. still he insisted his strings were more bendable. any cks users can confirm that? are they slim enough for the tuners?!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



.84 is crap for most strings, but i use a .86 and it's amazing. Trust the guy! I was so worried waiting for my strings, but the second i played that string i shat my pants.


----------



## Cross (Jan 23, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Cross
> 
> ...



dayum. but I already had trouble with the .84 to fit my abm bridge, can't unwind sh... near the ballend... what's your scale n tuning with the .86?! 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 23, 2013)

Cross said:


> dayum. but I already had trouble with the .84 to fit my abm bridge, can't unwind sh... near the ballend... what's your scale n tuning with the .86?!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



low D on 30" scale. If it's not gunna fit your bridge, then you have to go for something smaller.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 23, 2013)

I had to drill my ABM bridge for the 86. I say drill..what it really needed was a file but rubbing a drill bit against the slot was easier. Also drilled the tuner.
Mine is Eb on 29.25


----------



## Cross (Jan 25, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> low D on 30" scale. If it's not gunna fit your bridge, then you have to go for something smaller.



LOL low D 4 steps lower, but still with a 30" scale... 

hm, Skip told me CKS to be quite supple, but I just can't imagine that going from .74 to .86 won't be total havoc...

Currently checked out the .84 of a D'addario XL156 set I had lying around. Sounds dull and plays like #ss. I guess it wasn't supposed to be used that way...


----------



## Winspear (Jan 25, 2013)

D'addario 70 even sounded like ass and wouldn't intonate. CK 86 is amazing


----------



## Rook (Jan 25, 2013)

^I agree, D'Addario 80 wouldn't intonate on my 2228 let alone my 25.75" scale .strandberg* the CKS 90 is very very VERY slightly sharp on my .strandberg* at F and intonates just fine on my Mayo (27") at E. Their 90's sound really alive and deep, even on my short scale. They're really consistent, string to string and I've had trouble in the past with strings as thin as a 68.

People have picked up my strandberg and gone 'nah, there's no way this is gunna work' then they poop themselves with shame.

I'm now using a set of 10-61 on the strandberg for leads (to match the drop E on the Mayo) and they feel tight and controlled but move so freely under hand. My guitars have never known intonation like this haha.

Anyway. Anyone close to Skip, DROP TUNING SETS PLEASE, my 10-47+61+90 set balances perfectly.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 25, 2013)

Well after having a couple weeks to play with these strings, I'm officially converted. These things play great and sound great, even if you're lazy like me and didn't set up your guitar.  I'm thoroughly enjoying the 9-49+63 set I ordered but I might order something with a little more balance for next time.


----------



## damico529 (Jan 25, 2013)

received my strings (13-65) in the mail a couple days ago for my 6 string in drop A and im just blown away by them. these are definitely worth the price.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jan 25, 2013)

Yep. Ppl need to just shut up and buy circle k strings


----------



## rekab (Jan 25, 2013)

So I went to install a new set of ernie ball strings on my rg8 and eff me if they don't sound worse than the original dead set. Also, Im not sure why but Im having trouble intonating when it was fine before. Decided I was tired of that junk and....
Ordered my first set of circle k strings today. Should get them around wed/thurs
Went with a 008-070 to tune G-G


----------



## obZenity (Jan 25, 2013)

Just ordered the 10-82 set. Can't wait to finally get some new strings on my RG8. . . I've been using 10-74s and it feels like a sloppy woman.


----------



## Cross (Jan 26, 2013)

I guess I'll go with 61 and 82 as well. Seems to have the most even tension with my fan so 10-14-18-25-35-47-61-82 will be my set. 
Though I'm not too happy that the 18 is wound, pretty strange.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 26, 2013)

As far as I know the 18s are plain, with 21 being the smallest available wound string.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah the guitar singles page has errors, is out of date and doesn't have the new gauges.
Best go by the guitar tension chart here http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart130105.pdf
The new range of guitar strings have plains up to .022 and wounds down to .021.
The 3 CKS guys are probably overwhelmed by NAMM at the moment .


----------



## axxessdenied (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah. Shipments won't be going out until they get back from NAMM


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 27, 2013)

Which set would you guys recommend for standard 7 string tuning on a 25.5" scale with the occasional Drop A (B -> A)?


----------



## Rook (Jan 27, 2013)

I like 10-61 B-E or 10-65 A to E so maybe go for a 63 for the B?


----------



## TerminalFunction (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh come on. $38 for shipping to Sweden...!


----------



## Winspear (Jan 27, 2013)

TerminalFunction said:


> Oh come on. $38 for shipping to Sweden...!



Did you make sure to check the options? The default for me in the UK comes up as $38 too but I can select $16 most of the time (goes up when reaching a certain amount of strings - so play around with amounts)


----------



## TerminalFunction (Jan 27, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Did you make sure to check the options? The default for me in the UK comes up as $38 too but I can select $16 most of the time (goes up when reaching a certain amount of strings - so play around with amounts)



Ah ok. I'll have another look then.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 27, 2013)

I had the problem with the shipping costs too.If you build your set with singles the shipping will be 16 dollars.I think it's a bug someone should notify the web builder


----------



## TerminalFunction (Jan 27, 2013)

Deadnightshade said:


> I had the problem with the shipping costs too.If you build your set with singles the shipping will be 16 dollars.I think it's a bug someone should notify the web builder



Hmm. Seems I can only get it down to 23.95.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 27, 2013)

My shipping is $40 as well. Le sadface.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 27, 2013)

Ordered a couple string sets from CircleK and it's been a month. I've emailed Skip and have had no reply on whats going on with my order.

Realistically how long should it take for these strings to arrive? (I'm in ontario canada).

What is the best way to contact CircleK?
Seems my email address is not getting through to them anymore.


----------



## Rook (Jan 27, 2013)

^you won't get a reply til after NAMM I imagine


----------



## damico529 (Jan 27, 2013)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Ordered a couple string sets from CircleK and it's been a month. I've emailed Skip and have had no reply on whats going on with my order.
> 
> Realistically how long should it take for these strings to arrive? (I'm in ontario canada).
> 
> ...


 
I placed my order on the 18th and got my shit on the 24th. it really shouldn't be taking that long.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 27, 2013)

Rook said:


> ^you won't get a reply til after NAMM I imagine



Good to know


----------



## peagull (Jan 28, 2013)

I ordered a few sets for a baritone a while back and it took about 5-6 weeks or something. Every time I e-mailed he was cool and chased them up. But there wasn't much he could do apart from ship another set out so I said I was cool waiting to make sure, rather than ending up with another bunch of strings I'd only use on 1 guitar.

They did eventually turn up, none of that was the guys at CircleK's fault and like others have said I'm guessing the only reason you've not heard anything back is coz of NAMM. I know it's frustrating but they are definately worth it once you get them.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 28, 2013)

I just started getting worried after seeing international (outside North America) buyers receiving their orders in half the time I've waited, along with stories of orders never arriving and CircleK then having to reship the order. 

Plus I'm just antsy to try their strings


----------



## knuckle_head (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah - slammed by NAMM.

Got startling news on my return; USPS upped rates. The $23 rate is best I am getting right now.

Working frantically on EU/Australia/Canada/Japan order fulfillment to stave off the expense - I know I am going to lose business over this . . .


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 29, 2013)

The shipping doesn't go up much adding more strings, we might just have to buy in bulk or in groups. I don't mind paying $30-$40 for a high quality 8 or 9 string set, but not when less than half of that is going to the company I'm buying from.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 29, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> Yeah - slammed by NAMM.
> 
> Got startling news on my return; USPS upped rates. The $23 rate is best I am getting right now.
> 
> Working frantically on EU/Australia/Canada/Japan order fulfillment to stave off the expense - I know I am going to lose business over this . . .



That's a shame  

For every customer you lose, I shall buy some more 

I am curious - how come your shipping is significantly higher than so many companies selling just about anything - especially for such a lightweight and compact product?

Any cool things from CK/Knuckle at NAMM? I haven't seen anything around yet


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 29, 2013)

Isn't it because they're shipped uncoiled?


----------



## knuckle_head (Jan 29, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Any cool things from CK/Knuckle at NAMM? I haven't seen anything around yet





theoctopus said:


> Circle K:



That gray bass in back? It's tuned to octave down B



in-pursuit said:


> Isn't it because they're shipped uncoiled?



It's because the postal service here in the US is broke . . . .


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 30, 2013)

If CKS do steel roundwound bass strings you'll have my custom whatever the postage costs are, your string design is exactly what i need and i'm keen to support your company.


----------



## Ruins (Jan 30, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> Got startling news on my return; USPS upped rates. The $23 rate is best I am getting right now.
> 
> Working frantically on EU/Australia/Canada/Japan order fulfillment to stave off the expense - I know I am going to lose business over this . . .



i was disgusted by the shipment price at first but I ordered 2 sets for my basses anyway because i have very strong suspicion that this strings might be the answer to my tonal search.

i really hope that you will manage to solve this little annoying issue in the future.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 30, 2013)

The shipping is indeed an inconvenience,but the quality of the strings is so great that I can live with that.I will be ordering 1-2 sets less ,but you won't lose my business.


----------



## ASoC (Jan 30, 2013)

.079 .059 .043 .033 .024 .018p .014p .010p 
I think I'm in love 
Thats almost exactly the gauges I ordered from them when I first got my DC800


----------



## Aceshighhhh (Jan 30, 2013)

ixlramp said:


> If CKS do steel roundwound bass strings you'll have my custom whatever the postage costs are, your string design is exactly what i need and i'm keen to support your company.



This.

Are there any plans for steel strings?


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 30, 2013)

1 set of strings should be first class shipping which is cheap, even international.


----------



## durangokid (Jan 30, 2013)

I've made a purchase of 3 sets of 0.10 - 0.86 on this monday, i've sent two emails for them asking about some shipping issues and i still haven't got any response from them... Are you guys having trouble with comunication with them?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 30, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> Yeah - slammed by NAMM.
> 
> Got startling news on my return; USPS upped rates. The $23 rate is best I am getting right now.
> 
> Working frantically on EU/Australia/Canada/Japan order fulfillment to stave off the expense - I know I am going to lose business over this . . .


 
Explain the rate I was getting for my last order I guess... pretty sad to hear that, but don't worry I'm still going to order them, large batch still cost me less per pack than what I can get locally


----------



## guy in latvia (Jan 30, 2013)

I have the 11-86 (94 for drop E) for my RG2228 and they're perfect, highly recommend them, easily the best strings I've ever played, balanced tension all the way! I recommend the sh*t out of them!


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been using CK's on my Dingwall bass for months now.

They're a nickel/ steel hybrid. Unless you have a nickel allergy, you should get a set right now. SS strings (IMO) suck. Mid-scooped tone (I'm not Fieldy), rough texture (I'd prefer to be able to play tomorrow after a 2 hour gig, thx), sound like ass when they die (nickels sound like flats when they're dead... SS sounds like you're playing a rope tensioned to a cardboard box).


----------



## knuckle_head (Feb 1, 2013)

Almost caught up . . . .

Though we warned folks about no fulfillment until after NAMM people kept throwing money at me - uummmm, thanks! 

Of more than 400 emails only 20 or so remain unresponded to - decks should be cleared by tomorrow.

Steels are indeed coming. Acoustic strings should come soon as well. May not do steels for guitar - still debating.

Anyone know any good order fulfillment companies in EU/Australia/Canada/Japan?


----------



## rekab (Feb 1, 2013)

What is the normal delivery time on these in the states? I ordered last week thinking they would ship this past Monday but as of yet I've not seen/heard anything. I understand the backup with namm just wondering what timeframe we could typically expect from order date till strings ship?


----------



## knuckle_head (Feb 2, 2013)

Most everything has gone out - just the orders that have come in today (Friday) remain. You ought to see your strings shortly.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 2, 2013)

Any plan for a 9.5 gauge? Tuning to Eb I find 9 to loose and 10 to tight.


----------



## knuckle_head (Feb 2, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> Any plan for a 9.5 gauge? Tuning to Eb I find 9 to loose and 10 to tight.



Pondered this . . . .

Thought to do half gauges to 10.5 because i didn't like how the math went - not sure yet.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 2, 2013)

Please do. I find the .5 gauges really help you get an even tension on the high strings and helps a lot when tuning half a step down.


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 3, 2013)

Good news about steels and other new stuff 


knuckle_head said:


> Anyone know any good order fulfillment companies in EU/Australia/Canada/Japan?


String stockers and resellers? I've bought a lot of single strings from Strings Direct - Online Guitar Strings and Accessories and the service has been excellent.

One excellent thing about CKS strings is how the steps in gauge vary smoothly to keep the steps in tension roughly proportionally constant, it would be good to see this continued into the plains with .0005 steps.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 3, 2013)

+1 for strings direct. They are based very close to my old place, incredible company.
Stepped plains would be awesome, even up above 10. 12.5 would be great for me personally.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 3, 2013)

thinner wound strings would be cool too. Just so i can have a wound "high" E on my baritone


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 3, 2013)

.021 not thin enough?


----------



## vansinn (Feb 3, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> +1 for strings direct. They are based very close to my old place, incredible company.
> Stepped plains would be awesome, even up above 10. 12.5 would be great for me personally.



I absolutely agree on the 0125 plain.
10,12,17 is almost as should be, but the 12 is still just a Bit too slinky, and a 13 not as bendable, compared to the 10 and 17 (which is why I use 0095,12,17).
While D'Addario makes half-gauges from 0075 to 0115, they have no 0125.


----------



## OmegaDoyle (Feb 3, 2013)

I know lots of people here seem put off by Circle K's inability to provide strings for through body guitar. Thought this might interest some of you. I emailed Circle K with the following question;

_"I know that it says that through body guitars are not compatible with your strings, but I was wondering if that only applies to certain gauges. If I'm going to be using Circle K strings for an 8 string with gauges between .010-.079, could that work?"_

Skip responded with the following answer;

_"Through body issues are limited to bass - guitars to 30" or so can go through body."_


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 4, 2013)

ixlramp said:


> .021 not thin enough?



I wouldn't object to a .018.

EDIT: Also, yes please to stainless guitar strings!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, most guitar strings are through-body compatible, and it's mostly bass strings that aren't compatible like that.


----------



## rekab (Feb 5, 2013)

Got my strings yesterday and put them on today.. I've gotta say they really are some kind of magic. I used the 008-070 8 string set for tuning GDGCFBbDG. The .008 at High G on 27" scale works just fine and is still flexible enough to bend around (it's still high tension, but comfortable). My only complaint so far is that the low strings (G and D) seem to have less of a growl/heavy sound to them than with ernie ball. On the other hand, the ernies put up a huge fight intonating and I had no issues with the CKS. I didn't believe what people had said about intonation with CKS till I tried it myself. So far I'm sold. I'll give them a few more weeks to be sure I'm digging it, but I think you've got yourself a new regular customer

EDIT: Been using them for a few hours. Pretty much in love


----------



## dudeskin (Feb 7, 2013)

am i doing something wrong, or is it saying $42 for shipping to the UK?

also, how would i go about knowing what if like gauge wise for my 1st string change on fanned frets?


----------



## slayest (Feb 7, 2013)

They seem to have raised the international shipping after the NAMM show. At least it takes $7 MORE to my area. Enough to kick themselves off my wish list.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 7, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> Yeah - slammed by NAMM.
> 
> Got startling news on my return; USPS upped rates. The $23 rate is best I am getting right now.
> 
> Working frantically on EU/Australia/Canada/Japan order fulfillment to stave off the expense - I know I am going to lose business over this . . .



^



Once again, I recommend buying in bulk to mitigate the impact of shipping charges.


----------



## Galius (Feb 7, 2013)

Ive been browsing the sets, and for what I want and the shipping prices I have to say I will pass :/


----------



## dudeskin (Feb 7, 2013)

for a 1st time try its pricing me out, id love to love these strings but i dont want to buy in bulk and find im not pleased enough with them.
i think if it was me i would drop USPS and find someone else.


----------



## peagull (Feb 7, 2013)

I just e-mailed today enquiring about a custom gauge for my guitar and noticed how much the shipping had gone up since last time. Having bought some previously I know they are good, and I know it's not his fault the post office have jacked up their prices. 

I always buy 3 sets of strings (so even when one breaks I still have a spare lol) The annoying thing is it puts it over the $50 limit for imports over here where they will start charging import duty. It'll only be a few quid so it's not breaking the bank or anything, just it then adds more time for the post office over here to feck about and lose them  (Still bought em though, yes they are worth it)



EtherealEntity said:


> +1 for strings direct. They are based very close to my old place, incredible company.



A thousand times this. If you can get distro with these, I will literally force everyone I know to buy them.


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 7, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> also, how would i go about knowing what if like gauge wise for my 1st string change on fanned frets?


The guitar string tension chart is for a 25.5" scale, for a scale other than 25.5" multiply the tension shown by (your scale / 25.5)squared.


----------



## Bretton (Feb 7, 2013)

idea for circle K: Sell replacement tuners, bridge saddles, nuts, etc. for people who come to you for bigger strings that don't fit their guitar, so they don't have to drill, unwind, etc. to fit the bigger strings.


----------



## knuckle_head (Feb 7, 2013)

Galius said:


> Ive been browsing the sets, and for what I want and the shipping prices I have to say I will pass :/



US rates are still around $5 - less than sales tax depending on where you live.

Scrounging hard for EU distro - needing to double investment in inventory - this is killing me.



FWIW - if you can find mates and go in on a group order to split the raised rates that's an option.

Doin' the best I can . . . .


----------



## rekab (Feb 7, 2013)

@CKS - maybe try first class shipping. USPS is now offering international first class with real tracking. It's slower but likely worth giving a shot for the price. 
Domestically, first class may work as well but I don't mind paying priority rates


----------



## knuckle_head (Feb 7, 2013)

rekab said:


> @CKS - maybe try first class shipping. USPS is now offering international first class with real tracking. It's slower but likely worth giving a shot for the price.
> Domestically, first class may work as well but I don't mind paying priority rates



Based on customer service emails, any more time in shipping is a non-starter. Even with Priority service - which is supposed to be 10 business day turn - can take three weeks or more to some places. 

1st class won't offer insurance, and my paying for packaging materials will offset the savings on the shipping rate.

Rock and a hard place, I gotta tell ya . . . . .


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 7, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> Based on customer service emails, any more time in shipping is a non-starter. Even with Priority service - which is supposed to be 10 business day turn - can take three weeks or more to some places.
> 
> 1st class won't offer insurance, and my paying for packaging materials will offset the savings on the shipping rate.
> 
> Rock and a hard place, I gotta tell ya . . . . .


Hope you can figure things out. Love your strings! Everyone should be able to order them 

Looking forward to placing another order


----------



## knuckle_head (Feb 7, 2013)

Enabling 1st Class shipping by Monday - ought to help some . . . .


----------



## rekab (Feb 8, 2013)

Ill forward you some info I've got at work tomorrow. I work almost exclusively on ebay and ship worldwide (1000+ items monthly) so I might have some useful links/etc on cheaper postage and insurance options. I feel you on the slow USPS though. Priority intnl from USA is ultra slow which is why the new 1st class can't be much, if any, worse lol.


----------



## timbale (Feb 8, 2013)

@ knzckle head
Is it true with the 30% when you reach 3000 FB friends?


----------



## slayest (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes the 1st Class Mail option will be great!



knuckle_head said:


> Enabling 1st Class shipping by Monday - ought to help some . . . .


----------



## knuckle_head (Feb 8, 2013)

timbale said:


> @ knzckle head
> Is it true with the 30% when you reach 3000 FB friends?



Yup - though don't count on that applying to bulk purchases, and it will be for a limited time so pay attention.


----------



## rekab (Feb 17, 2013)

Quick update:
Its been a couple weeks with these and I've liked them so much I bought a couple more sets. I can officially say that I'm a big fan of these strings.


----------



## KhzDonut (Feb 18, 2013)

It took me a few shipments before I found my "perfect set" but once I did and ordered in bulk, I ended up spending about $125 on 15 sets, qualified for free shipping, and ended up paying about $8.35 per set, and that's including the brutal 9% tax in Washington state. That's comparable to a D'Addario or Ernie Ball 8-string set from most online. (I play a custom 7-string 12-73 set, so I'd be buying 8-string sets to string up my 7-string if I wasn't building custom sets out of singles)

Shipping and non-bulk pricing definitely hurt when I was buying 1-2 sets at a time to find that perfect set, but now that I've got it, Circle K's aren't any more expensive than anybody else for guitar. (Bass is another matter, but they could be twice the price and I'd pay it for bass)

Bummer for the EU people, though... International shipping is brutal. I've had my eye on one of those Hungarian Kaos/Makos amps, and I'm having a hard time justifying $250 for insured international shipping when Verellen is just down the road.

I digress...


----------



## dudeskin (Feb 18, 2013)

If anyone in the uk wants to sort something out between us we can share shipping.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay this seems to be the official CKS guitar string thread so i'm posting about new string choices.
There was a CKS site update recently and the guitar singles page now shows plains up to .016 and hybrids (roundwounds) from .017 up ... the .017 to .020 hybrids seem new?
The new "130105" tension chart shows guitar plains up to .022 but the .017 to .022 plains don't appear on the singles page, not sure if they're still available 
Would anyone miss the big plains? They're still there as ERB strings however ...


----------



## Winspear (Mar 7, 2013)

^ I believe there is still mistakes on the shopping page.
The new tension chart available from the bottom of the site dated 2013 contains info for both guitar and bass. The strings listed on there are what is available. If I remember correctly, there are thinner wounds available for guitar than there are for bass. 
Skip said that in the sets, if one of the gauges listed is available as a wound, it will be shipped as a wound. You can specify exactly in the checkout comments of course 

I'm definitely considering that UK bulk buy in the other thread as I'll be needing about £80 of strings in a few months and the shipping has sadly rocketed


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 7, 2013)

Question:

Do Circle K do the whole High A thing? With all the bad press that O4P has been getting I`m trying to see if there are other options out there.


----------



## knuckle_head (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay - some clarification here . . . .

Typos and over-exhuberance abound, so understand that there are plains up to .022 and wounds down to .021 for guitar (yes there is a 2 string overlap - this for guys that push their tension to or beyond 25 pounds). These things are getting fixed and I am sorry there is so much confusion.

On new news - I am revisiting the design for guitar. There are through body guys that are positively stuck with no viable alternative other than bass strings (no issue with strings from me, but a huge issue from anyone else). With Fender's reissue of the pawn shop Bass VI I have looked at a design that would accommodate it and low and behold it will provide the solution to through body 30.5" guys too. It will provide an option for toploaded guitars up to 33" for any builder adventurous enough to go there . . . . but I digress.

It is going to cost me more to make them.

I can eat the cost at the single price and maybe at the 5 count discount price, but I will have to charge more for the 10 and 15 count price breaks - to the tune of $.10-.15 more - but only on the wounds from .021 to .053. The plains and the gauges .055 and up will remain completely the same.

How many of you will I lose if I do this? Is this topic deserving of its own thread?

Edit; Oh, and AxeHappy - if you are jonz'ing to get to A I encourage you to dedicate a guitar to it and get a shorter scale to do it. 23" to 23.5" scale will let you do it with a .008 or .009. I don't expect to ever do a .007 (or smaller) and something that size wouldn't get you to A anyway.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 7, 2013)

You wont lose me! If I wasn't buying Circle K's, I'd be buying singles from some other company costing at least twice as much. 
Do you know if anything could be done about the shipping soon though? I only realised yesterday that it's gone up to $40 minimum to the UK from $16.


----------



## knuckle_head (Mar 7, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> You wont lose me! If I wasn't buying Circle K's, I'd be buying singles from some other company costing at least twice as much.
> Do you know if anything could be done about the shipping soon though? I only realised yesterday that it's gone up to $40 minimum to the UK from $16.



It should only be $24 to the UK unless there is VAT folded in. 

I've reached out to existing vendors to see if I can get distribution in some sort of cooperative arrangement - no takers. The longer, more costly route (for me) seems like the most viable; I am going to need to create a US-fueled/fed order fulfillment entity for every market I want to exist in.

Until then I am encouraging players to form buyer's collectives or set themselves up to make bulk purchases. Bass strings will have quantity price breaks soon.

Is this new-thread-worthy?


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the speedy clarification Skip.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Mar 7, 2013)

How long are CK guitar strings currently? Could I use them on a Squier Bronco bass (4-string 30" scale, 4-inline headstock)?


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in talks with Xen to get a fanned fret 9 string made. Be a bit though. And my 8 string from the Oakland Axe Factory group run is going with O4P. 

I was just hoping that maybe there would be another option, and I could do some of my 7 strings without having to rely on O4P and whatnot.


----------



## knuckle_head (Mar 7, 2013)

TheEmptyCell said:


> How long are CK guitar strings currently? Could I use them on a Squier Bronco bass (4-string 30" scale, 4-inline headstock)?


A bass usually has 1.5" from ball end capture to saddle - a guitar about 1". That half inch could negate it as is. The new dimension would let you - I'm leaning toward doing it.



AxeHappy said:


> I'm in talks with Xen to get a fanned fret 9 string made. Be a bit though. And my 8 string from the Oakland Axe Factory group run is going with O4P.
> 
> I was just hoping that maybe there would be another option, and I could do some of my 7 strings without having to rely on O4P and whatnot.


If you are doing customs and really want the A you should go for a design that won't call for custom strings. I did this with my Quakes - it's why there is a Circle K. I can't imagine you want to start your own string company . . . .


----------



## KhzDonut (Mar 8, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> ...to the tune of $.10-.15 more - but only on the wounds from .021 to .053. The plains and the gauges .055 and up will remain completely the same.
> 
> How many of you will I lose if I do this?



Won't break my heart (much)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 8, 2013)

If I drive down to Seattle can I meet you and can we have a CIRCLE K BBQ!?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 8, 2013)

Is there any chance of you making in-between gauges like 42,44,58,62 etc

This would really set you apart from pretty much every guitar string company since you could really home in on your ideal tension.


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 8, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> If you are doing customs and really want the A you should go for a design that won't call for custom strings. I did this with my Quakes - it's why there is a Circle K. I can't imagine you want to start your own string company . . . .



Yup, that's the plan. But 2 of my sevens are RG7620. Just inquiring as I like to know my options is all.


----------



## knuckle_head (Mar 8, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> Is there any chance of you making in-between gauges like 42,44,58,62 etc
> 
> This would really set you apart from pretty much every guitar string company since you could really home in on your ideal tension.


There is always the "if I could do it all over again" thoughts that occur - part of what I fell victim to early is the metered interval mind set. Very similar to the every-.005-interval thing that goes on in the bass world.

Were I to revisit things I would embrace pure math based on consistent changes in tension per interval and let the gauges fall where they land - specifically I would create gauges based on 40 pounds pull at pitch and do a 3 pound shift between gauges. This would give you the consistency that I feel is lacking in my offerings.

I take your point - but one of everything is brutal from a manufacturing standpoint, and daunting if you offer more than one flavor (steels, phos/bronze, etc.) which is what I endeavor to do.



Stealthdjentstic said:


> If I drive down to Seattle can I meet you and can we have a CIRCLE K BBQ!?


If you drive down here you can play my basses and baritone through my fEARful rig and we can go get burgers . . . I don't have a grill.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 8, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> It should only be $24 to the UK unless there is VAT folded in.
> 
> I've reached out to existing vendors to see if I can get distribution in some sort of cooperative arrangement - no takers. The longer, more costly route (for me) seems like the most viable; I am going to need to create a US-fueled/fed order fulfillment entity for every market I want to exist in.
> 
> ...



My mistake, it is indeed $24 but unlike before that option seems to be surpassed with just one $10 8 string set. Before I was able to order something like 7 sets before the shipping went up to the next tier. 
I understand that this isn't within your power to solve at the moment - thanks for the response


----------



## knuckle_head (Mar 8, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> My mistake, it is indeed $24 but unlike before that option seems to be surpassed with just one $10 8 string set. Before I was able to order something like 7 sets before the shipping went up to the next tier.
> I understand that this isn't within your power to solve at the moment - thanks for the response



There should be nothing tiered about it - I can get 15+ sets in a flat rate envelope, and be well under their weight cap. No idea what is causing the bump-up.


----------



## KhzDonut (Mar 8, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> I don't have a grill.



*cough* BGP has a grill.

Just sayin'


----------



## Poltergeist (Mar 9, 2013)

Can anyone confirm which set would be a better balanced set for an 8 string tuned to Drop E from experience ? : 082 .061 .045 .033 .024 .018p .014p .010p ( or ) .086 .065 .049 .037 .027 .019p .015p .011p


----------



## knuckle_head (Mar 9, 2013)

Poltergeist said:


> Can anyone confirm which set would be a better balanced set for an 8 string tuned to Drop E from experience ? : 082 .061 .045 .033 .024 .018p .014p .010p ( or ) .086 .065 .049 .037 .027 .019p .015p .011p



.065 .049 .037 .027 .019p .015p .011p (balanced 7 string set) and a single .098

.061 .045 .033 .024 .018p .014p .010p (balanced 7 string set) and a single .090

.063 .047 .035 .025 .018p .014p .010p (7 string medium top set) and a single .094

Drop tuning requires getting a single for the dropped low string


----------



## Poltergeist (Mar 9, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> .065 .049 .037 .027 .019p .015p .011p (balanced 7 string set) and a single .098
> 
> .061 .045 .033 .024 .018p .014p .010p (balanced 7 string set) and a single .090
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! I'll be ordering this coming week... Peace


----------



## Perplexed-Perception (Mar 10, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> Yeah - slammed by NAMM.
> 
> Got startling news on my return; USPS upped rates. The $23 rate is best I am getting right now.
> 
> Working frantically on EU/Australia/Canada/Japan order fulfillment to stave off the expense - I know I am going to lose business over this . . .



 i hope you can get the prices down id love to support you but 40-52 dollars for postage to australia is crazy i don't understand how this company can keep there postage cost to 2.50 compared to 40-52 

DR Tite Fit TF8-11 Electric Guitar Strings 8-String set 11-80 | eBay

yours hoping the prices come down.


----------



## knuckle_head (Mar 10, 2013)

Perplexed-Perception said:


> i hope you can get the prices down id love to support you but 40-52 dollars for postage to australia is crazy i don't understand how this company can keep there postage cost to 2.50 compared to 40-52
> 
> DR Tite Fit TF8-11 Electric Guitar Strings 8-String set 11-80 | eBay
> 
> yours hoping the prices come down.



Express service runs this much - there is no reason you should see or have to pay any more than $24 US (Canada $19 or less). I don't have an explanation for why any international Priority service rates are any more than that but I WILL find out and solve the issue.

I realize that even the slightly lower rate remains high - we'll all win when I can get localized international distribution sorted out. I need international entrepreneurs to make this a speedy process. Anything short of that is going to take a while.


----------



## Perplexed-Perception (Mar 11, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> Express service runs this much - there is no reason you should see or have to pay any more than $24 US (Canada $19 or less). I don't have an explanation for why any international Priority service rates are any more than that but I WILL find out and solve the issue.
> 
> I realize that even the slightly lower rate remains high - we'll all win when I can get localized international distribution sorted out. I need international entrepreneurs to make this a speedy process. Anything short of that is going to take a while.



hmmmmm  for some reason it would only let me choose priority(39.95) or express(52.00) no $24 to be found?


----------



## hexenritter (Mar 12, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> I realize that even the slightly lower rate remains high - we'll all win when I can get localized international distribution sorted out. I need international entrepreneurs to make this a speedy process. Anything short of that is going to take a while.


 

Good luck with finding helpful international people, that'll really help get your brand out across the globe. I'm in the US myself and looking at restringing both my six and eight so I may well be shooting some business your way at some point, especially seeing everyone on here rave about your products.


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 2, 2013)

Circle K Strings forum http://circlekstrings.com/forum/


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 24, 2013)

New source for custom ERB strings

Circle K Strings' former string winder has started his own custom string business. He was a co-creator of GHS brite flats and later created the first subcontra C#0 17Hz string for Jauqo.

"All Bass and Guitar Strings available in winding length (Short, Med., Long and Extra Long up to 40 inches, (body through avaliable) bulk and singles. 
Extended Range Bass Strings, Gauged Plain Lock Twist .010 to .020, Wound .020 to .200. Stainless Steel and Nickel. 
Guitar Strings .008 to .098. email or call for price list."

Bulk Bass, Acoustic and Guitar Strings


----------



## gordonbombay (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello, I just purchased an LTD SC608b that I'll be tuning to standard f#. I've had issues with the current in store sets being long enough to get past the nut. I'm curious if these strings will work for my guitar., and if anyone has any recommendations .


----------



## Winspear (Sep 22, 2013)

^ They will be far long enough  
I would buy a .082 set for that


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 9, 2013)

Bass VI sets released http://circlekstrings.com/store/bassVI-6-string.html


----------



## Durero (Oct 9, 2013)

^ Link is not working?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 9, 2013)

the .86 Bass VI set is LEGIT.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 9, 2013)

Circle K Strings - 6 String Guitar Sets | Page 1 of 2


----------



## Vres (Oct 16, 2013)

I just got my .82 set today and I can't get the thickest string through the tuning post. I mean I can, but the thickest part wont go through, and so there's way too much slack for the string (my guitar's scale length is 26.5"). Should I drill the holes bigger?


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Oct 16, 2013)

Crescendo said:


> I just got my .82 set today and I can't get the thickest string through the tuning post. I mean I can, but the thickest part wont go through, and so there's way too much slack for the string (my guitar's scale length is 26.5"). Should I drill the holes bigger?



Yes, but only the one tuner. You don't need to drill the rest.
Use 1/8" or smaller bit and you should have plenty of room for the string.
I did the same for the 79 CK string.


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 15, 2013)

Since this thread seems to be the CKS thread, here is news from knuckle_head posted on another forum:

"A heads-up . . . . those who have placed orders recently may have noticed an altering of the hang tags. There is a new URL on them that reads KaliumStrings.com.

The string company sprang from discoveries and developments through my bass building. I have also ventured into speaker construction and electronics development. Keeping these things separate started to make less and less sense, and so Kalium LLC has been founded as a nucleus for all these related things.

As we tend to be understated and under the radar the big deal we will make of it will be modest, but will be fully in place by NAMM. Same stuff, same logo, new name . . . ."


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 15, 2013)

That's right! CKS is now Kalium Strings, and the Kalium family will include a whole bunch of cool stuff! It's exciting news


----------



## Mike (Nov 15, 2013)

I like Kalium Strings better. Prepare for the awkward name change period.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 15, 2013)

It's shorter, easier to remember, and it's generally cooler. Plus you don't have to change the logo


----------



## Mike (Nov 15, 2013)

and it kills the bad jokes about picking up strings when you go to get your cigarettes and gas...some people


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 15, 2013)

Neat, why haven't I seen this before? I use 10-52+68 on my 7 string so I have to buy the low B separately. I have no idea where the logic behind the normal sets from Ernie Ball etc. is, a 56 for the low B is floppier than a wet noodle even when you're playing in standard. That 11-70 set looks tempting but I don't even know if the Evertune bridge can handle it, a 68 barely fits through it...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 16, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> Neat, why haven't I seen this before? I use 10-52+68 on my 7 string so I have to buy the low B separately. I have no idea where the logic behind the normal sets from Ernie Ball etc. is, a 56 for the low B is floppier than a wet noodle even when you're playing in standard. That 11-70 set looks tempting but I don't even know if the Evertune bridge can handle it, a 68 barely fits through it...



Evertune bridge can handle it, I'm pretty sure. Each saddle handles the tension of each string separately anyway.


----------

